# Dtg printer from china



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello There, 

I have this printer with model : CT-BYC168-2, so i am looking for setup manual, can any one help me ? 

Rgds


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

One may not exist. Others who bought a China dtg have reported not receiving a manual, or much of anything else. Here is one post http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t36044.html


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi splathead, thank u about link.

I was talking with another supllyer from china about manual and he said will organize some video instrustions for me.....if i get it will post here.

And if out there any one can post here how to setup this printer i will be happy at all .

Rgds


----------



## fiveniner (Jul 22, 2008)

ejaz said:


> Hello There,
> 
> I have this printer with model : CT-BYC168-2, so i am looking for setup manual, can any one help me ?
> 
> Rgds


Hi ejaz,

any comments on the quality of print?

cheers,
Ryan


----------



## clayboyrat (Dec 1, 2008)

how much do they cost? and where did you buy it?


----------

